# Solved: Keep having to disconnect and reconnect internet



## bobcharley (Jan 19, 2011)

Since doing a clean install of Windows 7 my internet keeps timing out. The icon in the task bar shows that it's normal, but I'll be online and after a couple minutes the internet just stops. When I click on the icon it says "connected" and "internet access."

I have tried on both a Netgear and Apple router, so it's not a router issue. I reset the modem and routers a dozen times. I called my ISP and they said everything looks normal. My Droid phone works fine and so does a Macbook in the house.

I have rolled back my Atheros5007 wireless card driver, which did nothing. And then tried upgrading the latest version, which did nothing. Uninstalled the driver then reinstalled, still with no luck.

This is blowing my mind. I was running Windows 7 fine all year and did the clean install as something I do every year to keep my computer running well. Bad move!

I ran the network diagnostic utility and it said it fixed something, although I'm not sure what. Either way, it didn't actually fix the problem.

Not to mention, I've had the blue screen of death a couple times now. Once when I was connecting my laptop (HP G60t-200) to a Tv, and the other just happened out of nowhere.


----------



## onca (Jan 20, 2011)

Are you positive that your computer doesn't have any viruses or other kinds of nasties?


----------



## bobcharley (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, I have AVG.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

We've been seeing lots of trouble with the Atheros AR5007 adapter, although mostly with Vista and not quite the same symptoms you are getting.

What encryption are you using? Does it work OK with no encryption?

In Device Manager right click on the adapter and 'update driver' and let Windows search online for a driver. If that doesn't work then install the latest driver from HP's web site (I'm assuming HP as in your Computer specs). If either of those drivers work I'd like to know which one, as it may help others.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Can you tell us how you did your "clean install". "Clean install" sounds like you used a Windows disk as opposed to HP restore disks or Recovery Partition and if that's the case did you download the motherboard drivers and install them?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, Rich. After I saw the adapter nothing else in the post registered with me.


----------



## bobcharley (Jan 19, 2011)

This is so strange. I had Windows update the driver, and it did nothing. I rolled back the driver, and it did nothing. I went to HP's website and downloaded the driver off there, and it still didn't help. Then I downloaded "slim drivers" and it updated the driver and now my internet seems to work. Man I hate computers. Thanks for the responses though. Have yet to update all 12 or so other drivers that are supposedly either broken or out of date. Maybe that will end the blue screens of death I keep getting. 

The clean install, btw, was with an oem Windows disc. It was not from HP. So, I guess the moral of the story is that when you do a clean install of Windows you have to update your drivers.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Often the drivers installed by Windows 7 work fine. When you have trouble you should always install the drivers from the PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's web site beginning with the chipset drivers.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> Thanks, Rich. After I saw the adapter nothing else in the post registered with me.


Not to worry happens to all of us Terry.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Yep chipset driver is the first one you should do, it is the key to all the others.


----------

